# Flat ground 360 hops worth trying?



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Is it good to try flat ground 360 hopping? FS vs. BS? Or is it just a futile effort that adds little to progression of ramp jumps? It seems pretty hard as I’m guessing you have to jump pretty high and wind up a lot to spin fast.

Is it really hard because if you have to jump really high and stop your spinning real fast, I don’t imagine that everyone can work up to that maneuver easily and perhaps it requires a lot of strength to move that quick with a heavy board.

Or is it a necessary prerequisite to doing jump spins > 180?

Just wanted some opinions.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

so your main goal is to throw 3's off legit jumps right?

I wouldn't really trip on trying to throw flat ground 3's that much because its a lot of effort and a lot of the time you slam on your face/back of head when you land 270 (if your going fast). Plus you might be trying them flat base which is bad, you want to make sure your on that edge.

On the flipside, if your stationary with your edge into the mountain I think its fun to try winding up and trying it, just to get a feel for how you come off your edge, how your body spins with your head/arms and all that.

Even better, I like to go to the top of a steep down slope or maybe a quarterpipe and come to a complete stop looking down on it. Standing parralel to the lip, wind up, and then throw a 270 down into the transition and riding away straight.

All that said, I think the best way to learn 3's is to cut across the corner of a landing ramp or any small ramp and throwing them of the little lip at the top. That makes you stay on your edge before you throw it (staying slightly on edge is pretty important when you go to do it on something legit) and the consequences aren't that bad if you slam. (see video i linked)

As for learning 180's first...I think they're actually harder because you have to land switch...I think you can legitly do 360's and skip the 180 all together. BUT, that does kind of limit your bag of tricks and I'm sure theres people who disagree with what i just said...thats just my opinion

when it comes to flat ground, I like to do flat 180's just to get that feel for landing switch. Other things you can do are 180 tail press, 180 out on the flat ground, that definitely gives you that feel for a 360, and if you do it fast enough it pretty much looks like a flat 360

peep this video, especially at 3:10 (that pretty much summarizes everything i'm talking about) this video really helped me alot: YouTube - Backside 360, Snowboard Trick Tip, Regular Riders


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> so your main goal is to throw 3's off legit jumps right?
> 
> I wouldn't really trip on trying to throw flat ground 3's that much because its a lot of effort and a lot of the time you slam on your face/back of head when you land 270 (if your going fast). Plus you might be trying them flat base which is bad, you want to make sure your on that edge.
> 
> ...


wow i will have to try that. i have ZERO feel when jumping off of my edge so this might help 
 i can do fs 180s like no ones buisness but i can not jump off my edge to get the full 360 but i have landed a few 

also with the whole 180 buisness make sure you can ride switch first and i find landing and going directly to your heelside edge with 180s really helps you ride away.


----------

